# Clenbuterol - NO SIDE EFFECTS



## Dota (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi,

I'm abit confused, i've been taking clenbuterol since 16/03/2010 i stated on 40mcg per day and i'm currently on 120mcg. I'm feeling no side effects at all, when I take the pills i'm very alert and it has supressed my apetite soo much that i have to actually force feed myself other then that NOTHING else what so ever. Has anyone else experianced something like this before?

This is my first time trying clen.... should i go upto 140-160mcg???


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

WTF!!!!! If you are getting the positive effects without the sides, why the fcuking hell on gods earth would you want to up the dose????????????? Do you want to get side effects or something!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Radio Rental!!


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

Surely thats a good thing and not something to question? lol

Edit* BigJoe beat me to it :tongue:


----------



## Dota (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm not sure i have read soo many posts on people re-acting badly on clen... but i dont see what's bad about it... i react more harshly to ephedrine then clenbuterol!!


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Dota said:


> I'm not sure i have read soo many posts on people re-acting badly on clen... but i dont see what's bad about it... i react more harshly to ephedrine then clenbuterol!!


Great! you've found a substance that gives you as an individual good results without sides. But the way your post read, it seems like you want the sides, which is crazy! Every substance we take reacts differently in different people. Do you think you could take the drugs a pro bodybuilder takes without adverse side effects??? That's what makes them freaks, their genetic ability to grow muscle, AND handle extremely large amounts of drugs. 1 man may get bitch tits and zits from 500mg of test, and another may get huge without sides from 1000mg a week. So you have learned to use clen instead of eph. Well done, keep learning...................


----------



## Dota (Mar 18, 2010)

B|GJOE said:


> Great! you've found a substance that gives you as an individual good results without sides. But the way your post read, it seems like you want the sides, which is crazy! Every substance we take reacts differently in different people. Do you think you could take the drugs a pro bodybuilder takes without adverse side effects??? That's what makes them freaks, their genetic ability to grow muscle, AND handle extremely large amounts of drugs. 1 man may get bitch tits and zits from 500mg of test, and another may get huge without sides from 1000mg a week. So you have learned to use clen instead of eph. Well done, keep learning...................


hahaha thanks fella. Well i've been waiting for the side effects to kick in, since every post i've read most people have had side effects. But maybe i'm just a lucky fella. Also just to make sure the clen i have is not fake (which i highly doubt as the source is very reliable) I received my UGL clen today. So will take the UGL tomorrow @ the same dose to see if there is any difference.


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Aswell as the sides you can feel, what about unseen sides, what about your blood pressure have you checked that recently???


----------



## Dota (Mar 18, 2010)

Bettyboo said:


> Aswell as the sides you can feel, what about unseen sides, what about your blood pressure have you checked that recently???


Just checked my blood pressure and it was a tiny bit lower then it should be.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Is your temp increased?

Go careful with the doses of clen it is not a completely safe drug.

Rather add in yohimibine IMO than just going mad with the dosage.


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

dont worry about it mate. im not getting the shakes off my stuff and its from chemone, do feel a little warmer than normal and if that the only sign i get that the stuff is working then im happy


----------



## nosusjoe (Mar 15, 2010)

I am on clen ,and read hours about it. I take nothing unless I know just about everything there is to know about a substance. They say mos of it has a minty hint to it try letting it dissolve a little then drink it down. They did say there was one that does not taste minty ,and it is still getting good reviews. They also say to take as much as your body can handle but never exceed 160mcg's. It is a little confusing because I have read about it on one site. Then go to another site, and it contradicts what they say about it on the other site. They also say the sids diapate after 2 weeks. Also the only test they have done where on animals so there isn't much to tell what it does to the human body. If it isn't raising your body temp than I would be little sceptical. That is not the only reason it reduces fat though. I guess only time will tell. If you have taken t4 or t3 that can lower your thyroid ,and that could effect the fat burning effect. Mine is from Bulgaria something like sophiria pharms I don't feel like pulling it out right now but the name is around those lines. I have had headaches, little sleep, the shakes. It has sped up my heart to 104 bpm, almost made me quit. I can't stand the sides. Feels like they are disapateing. thankfuly!!!


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

To the op, you're lucky mate, I shake like I've got parkinsons on 80mg a day!!! Not to mention headaches and cramp.....


----------



## TGRB385 (Mar 26, 2010)

Dota said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm abit confused, i've been taking clenbuterol since 16/03/2010 i stated on 40mcg per day and i'm currently on 120mcg. I'm feeling no side effects at all, when I take the pills i'm very alert and it has supressed my apetite soo much that i have to actually force feed myself other then that NOTHING else what so ever. Has anyone else experianced something like this before?
> 
> This is my first time trying clen.... should i go upto 140-160mcg???


Hi there, I was recently using clen and I found that the best way was to stay at a max doseage of 120mg and monitor heart rate and sleeping patterns. After a while, the sides wear off though some people quite simply don't experience any.

As an aside the place I was getting mine from don't ship to the UK anymore! :cursing: Could you possibly PM me with where you source yours from please? Would be very greatful!


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

If your not getting the shakes and really feel you should then the addition of a set of love eggs will help.


----------



## Dota (Mar 18, 2010)

Harry said:


> If your not getting the shakes and really feel you should then the addition of a set of love eggs will help.


LOL


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

Harry said:


> If your not getting the shakes and really feel you should then the addition of a set of love eggs will help.


Hahah that made me snot.

I didn't get any of the sides on Clen either. I did shake on my first 120 day but that went after the second.


----------

